# April double points promotion



## Steve4031 (May 22, 2008)

Just wondering if miles gained during this double points promotion count towards select status. Thanks


----------



## AlanB (May 22, 2008)

I wouldn't think so, they usually don't. Only during the fall double point promo do certain lucky people get the opportunity to use the double points towards status.


----------



## Steve4031 (May 22, 2008)

That's what I thought. Oh well . . . it will be a awhile until I get select plus.


----------



## Rail Freak (May 22, 2008)

Steve4031 said:


> That's what I thought. Oh well . . . it will be a awhile until I get select plus.



Status?


----------



## AlanB (May 22, 2008)

Rail Freak said:


> Steve4031 said:
> 
> 
> > That's what I thought. Oh well . . . it will be a awhile until I get select plus.
> ...


Yes, anyone who earns 5,000 points in one year from riding Amtrak gets Select status, earn 10,000 and you get Select Plus status. Both levels offer bonus points for traveling, a limited number of free upgrades to either First Class on Acela or business class on other trains, along with a few other perks.


----------



## Steve4031 (May 23, 2008)

AlanB said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > Steve4031 said:
> ...



Alan,

Im gonna get my National board teaching stipend earlier this year, so i will make a serious run at that select plus.


----------

